# Potato soup on Monday, Smurf stew on Wednesday...



## repairman615 (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems like the lounge is a bit slow these days. 



So here is my recipe for potato soup:




I just guess,
however, here is about what is used...

5 lbs potatoes ___________________(=CONVERT(5,"lbm","kg") for my freinds in the rest of the world. )
1 onion _________________________(=1*.5) 
32 oz chicken stock _______________(=CONVERT(5,"oz","l") 
8-10 oz ham or bacon _____________(=if(trim(fat),"Fakin' Bacon","Plenty of Ham") )
1/2 cup milk or cream 


In a large pot, saute about 1/2 onion in butter
Peel and chunk the potatoes.
Next, add chicken stock, potatoes, and ham.
Cover, cook about 40 min until potatoes are done. Stir occasionally.
Smash a few potatoes to thicken and add milk or cream to further thicken.

Salt and pepper to taste.



This is not a very fancy food, yet it sure seems delicious to me. 


This is from my childhood, the recipe is courtesy of my folks.


----------



## TinaP (Mar 5, 2012)

If we're exchanging soup recipes, here's one I enjoy on cold winter evenings.

*Taco Soup*

*Ingredients:*
2 pounds ground beef
1 large onion, chopped 
1 can pinto beans
1 can whole kernel corn
1 can tomatoes with garlic and onions
1 can tomatoes with green chilis
1 pkg. taco seasoning mix
1 pkg. ranch dressing (dry)
2 1/2 cups water or more, to make soup broth

*Preparation:*
Brown ground beef and onions in a large pan, drain off fat. Add remaining ingredients and simmer for an hour or so. When ready, serve in big soup bowls with sour cream, shredded cheese and tortilla strips; and have a skillet of hot cornbread to eat, too.  

Any size cans work, it's a forgiving recipe.


----------



## Atroxell (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites that my wife makes. The really cool thing about it is that if you make it the way it's written it's actually a bit sweet and kids will eat it without complaint. Or you can add your favorite source of fire and it's equally delicious. We just ate the veggie version for dinner Saturday night.


You can easily multiply this recipe for larger groups… We’ve done multiples up to 5 without any problem. Just pay attention to the seasonings to keep the flavor consistent and the rest is easy. The base recipe feeds about 4 or 5 people, depending on who the people are that are doing the eating. This is a simple recipe to make and takes about 20 minutes to prepare.

1 tablespoon Butter
1 pound ground beef/turkey meat lean (You can use Portobello mushrooms instead of meat for veggie version of the dish.)
1/2 yellow union
4 or 5 gloves garlic (or powdered garlic to taste)
1 can kidney beans-drained and rinsed
1 can black beans-drained and rinsed
1 can corn-drained
1 can tomato sauce (15 oz) - add water at the end if more moisture is needed.
Salt/Pepper/Paprika/Chili powder - to taste

Gently sauté onion and garlic in butter until the onion is translucent then add the ground meat and cook till browned. Add the other ingredients, and then season to taste. Cook until done. Nice thing about this recipe is that it can be eaten almost immediately; just make sure you get it good and hot before serving. 10 minutes is often enough cooking time at the end and leaves the beans with a nice firm texture.

Serving Suggestion:
Top each bowl with some grated cheddar cheese. If you add hot elements (peppers, tabasco, etc.) to the chili at service, we recommend offering a dollop of cottage cheese along the inside of the bowl. This gives the person eating the spicy chili something to help cool the fire a bit if it becomes too much.

Enjoy!


----------



## T. Valko (Mar 5, 2012)

French vanilla ice cream


----------



## repairman615 (Mar 8, 2012)

One of these (above) is not like the others... 

They all sound great!  




When making chilli, I like to use both 50/50 sausage and ground beef. 






T. Valko said:


> French vanilla ice cream


 
Home-made of course.


----------



## T. Valko (Mar 8, 2012)

Simple yet delicious...

Rice-A-Roni Spanish Rice flavor
Diced tomatoes
1 diced green bell pepper
1 diced red bell pepper
1 diced yellow bell pepper

Add some shrimp and you have shrimp creole.

Serve with a side of broccoli.

Um um good!


----------



## Akashwani (Mar 12, 2012)

Chocolate.
Simple, just buy it and enjoy it


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Mar 15, 2012)

Am I the only person who saw the thread title and assumed it was about the Craig David song <a href=http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/craigdavid/7days.html>7 Days</a>?


----------



## repairman615 (Mar 20, 2012)

caringsharingbristolbilly said:


> Am I the only person who saw the thread title and assumed it was about the Craig David song 7 Days?


 



The title is actually why I started the thread. 


My folks made this when I was a very young. It was either potatoe soup or smurf stew depending on the 'vintage' of the meal. 
Left-overs were _bad_ to a 4-5yr old, smurf stew was _good_. 

Even though it was the same, I thought it was two completely different meals. One day when I was older, I asked why we didn't have smurf stew anymore. 
That was the day I learned about the truth.


----------



## Butterkeks (Mar 21, 2012)

I must ask...what is smurf stew?


----------



## Atroxell (Mar 21, 2012)

Same as beef stew, only using Smurfs as the main meat.

Just ask Gargamel!


----------

